# Wiggle Wart



## dampeoples (Apr 28, 2007)

Bought this Wart early this year from a little boy in my club, he was selling various dilapidated cranks in a box for $2 each, trying to raise some money for something, I forget what. Most overlooked his box of cranks, but I noticed the original Wart in there, and grabbed it! Just got around to repainting it, gonna give it back to him tomorrow, he ought to be pretty happy, he got his $2, and a rare lure refinished


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats truly a great dead!! I am sure he will never forget what you have done for him =D> 




fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Bought this Wart early this year from a little boy in my club, he was selling various dilapidated cranks in a box for $2 each, trying to raise some money for something, I forget what. Most overlooked his box of cranks, but I noticed the original Wart in there, and grabbed it! Just got around to repainting it, gonna give it back to him tomorrow, he ought to be pretty happy, he got his $2, and a rare lure refinished



Nice! Im going to send you my old wiggle warts too.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 28, 2007)

I love a Wart


----------

